# Life after....



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

well, 3 years 4 months down the track down the track.

She wanted an end to the marriage, so, as far as I am concerned, she can foot the bill for the divorce, does not bother me at all that I am still officially married to her, marriage is only a bit of paper after all.

Rarely get to see my kids even though they are only a cpl of miles from here, she claims they dont want to see me, but then, being the narcissists she is, who can believe her.

Have contact with one son via FB, but it would seem that messages to him are read by her, and I am guessing that some are deleted by her before he gets to read them.

Oh, and she, of a friend of hers, is on this forum, so I have no doubt that she will see this message


----------



## nickgtg (Jan 11, 2013)

Rarely get to see your kids, why? That sounds like a choice you're making. If you don't care about her, oh well, but you need to fight for your kids and be there for them.


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

You should at least be seeing them every second you were given by the court order. What sort of schedule did you get? Get on it.


----------

